# unlimited 3g plans for mobile phones and laptops



## croma (Aug 4, 2014)

Guys I am looking for an unlimited 3g internet plan for my phone and the best I have come across is the one offered by  mtnl mumbai.I moved to Trivandrum from Mumbai  months back and Ive an mtnl sim through which I activated the unlimited plan worth Rs 1199.Around 150GB worth data can be download with that and through the bsnl network here in Trivandrum I got a speed of around 1.3MBps at an average and it was pretty much good.But the trouble is I don't know till when this offer will be available and if at all this plan is removed I wont have any other way of using 3G unlimited plans and will have to switch to limited plans.What I would like to know is ,are there any unlimited plans offered by any other telecom service providers in Kerala?Or is there any unlimited plan on data cards(dongles,wifi hotspots using dongles)?Please help.Tired of FUPs in unlimited plan although a FUP of 1Mbps is fine for me.


----------



## seamon (Aug 4, 2014)

Nope no unlimited plans in 3G by any other ISP. Everyone has like 12 GB/15GB max.


----------



## croma (Aug 4, 2014)

Any data card will also do.At least I can use it on my laptop.


----------



## rj27 (Aug 4, 2014)

Right no other 3G provider is going to provide anything above 10-15 GB ever except MTNL ever. Also 1.3 MBps = 10.4 mbps which is like Gold standard when it comes to 3G speeds in the country. Also I guess once you exhaust 150 GB the limited can probably be retopped as is the case in MTNL Delhi. 

So enjoy it as long as it last which probably gonna be quite long as it's here for quite some time.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 4, 2014)

croma said:


> Around *150GB* worth data can be download with that and through the bsnl network here in Trivandrum I got a speed of around 1.3MBps at an average and it was pretty much good.



What plan is this ? Could you point me the source(link) ?



croma said:


> Tired of FUPs in unlimited plan although a FUP of *1Mbps* is fine for me.



I'm yet to come across such a plan. The only ones that give you an FUP of 1mbps are wired broadband plans (Airtel, for example)


----------



## Cooldude3094 (Aug 8, 2014)

croma said:


> Guys I am looking for an unlimited 3g internet plan for my phone and the best I have come across is the one offered by  mtnl mumbai.I moved to Trivandrum from Mumbai  months back and Ive an mtnl sim through which I activated the unlimited plan worth Rs 1199.Around 150GB worth data can be download with that and through the bsnl network here in Trivandrum I got a speed of around 1.3MBps at an average and it was pretty much good.But the trouble is I don't know till when this offer will be available and if at all this plan is removed I wont have any other way of using 3G unlimited plans and will have to switch to limited plans.



Y care about other plans when this plan is still working
Recharge online! and Enjoy!


----------



## croma (Aug 15, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> What plan is this ? Could you point me the source(link) ?


Sorry was on mobile so couldn't post.This is the one I was talking about 3G Datacard - MTNL Mumbai   You'll see one costing Rs 1199 which says "Unlimited" although it's a limit of 150GB.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Aug 16, 2014)

if you exceed 150gb call mtnl and they will again topup more data.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2014)

^^any proof like some recorded message/screenshot conversation with mtnl mumbai because as far as i know mtnl delhi does this(proof also provided in mtnl delhi 1650 plan thread here with screenshots) not mtnl mumbai.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Aug 16, 2014)

i read about it in broadband forum website


----------



## croma (Aug 17, 2014)

Using bsnl network while on roaming even with zero balance on my mtnl Mumbai Sim, I was able to download at a speed of 2.3MBps( approx around 17mbps).


----------

